# First attempt at cheese



## ivanstein (Sep 26, 2015)

Using an AMNPS and a Weber gas grill as the smoke box...wish me lunch!


----------



## ivanstein (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, I fell asleep and over smoked it. But, trimming the rind yields some fantastic cheese!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 28, 2015)

How long did you end up smoking it?

I fell asleep last winter and let some go over 8 hours.  I vac packed it and let it sit for several months and it turned our pretty good, a bit over smoked for some, but still good.  

If you vac pack, or wax, cheese after smoking, and let it age, rest, sit, etc., for several months, it makes a difference.


----------



## darwin101 (Sep 28, 2015)

I lost a batch of cheese when the pellets started burning instead of smoldering....  all the blocks melted.  I had an interesting mess to clean up.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

I was much more careful after that.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 28, 2015)

Darwin101 said:


> I lost a batch of cheese when the pellets started burning instead of smoldering....  all the blocks melted.  I had an interesting mess to clean up.  :redface:
> I was much more careful after that.



Yep!  That usually happens when you have the special cheese, or the stuff for gifts on the grates!

For those that haven't had this happen, it will.   :biggrin:


----------



## muralboy (Sep 29, 2015)

Isn't that the truth.  I was making jerky for gifts and lost track of time - 2 of the 4 pounds you could pulverize with you fingers.  

Let the cheese mellow for a few weeks before cutting anything away - you may find that it isn't as bad as you thought.


----------



## ivanstein (Sep 30, 2015)

I let it smoke for about 3.5 hours.

I didn't have the chance to let it mellow for several weeks. Are you kidding? That stuff was gone in less than an hour! Lol! I shredded some of the over smoked shape cheddar onto some smoked brisket chili. It was friggen amazing! So, if you over smoke the cheese, use it as garnish!


----------



## tropics (Sep 30, 2015)

If you liked it right off the smoker,give it a chance to age next time.

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 30, 2015)

tropics said:


> If you liked it right off the smoker,give it a chance to age next time.
> 
> Richie


Oh most definitely what he said!

Now that you know you can successfully smoke cheese, smoke more than you'll be tempted to eat on your next go around.  Also, smoke some more cheese well before you run out, that way you can have some in rotation.

Vac pack or wax is a good way to let it mellow and age for a while.


----------



## ivanstein (Oct 1, 2015)

I will have to do that!


----------



## lspencer23 (Oct 1, 2015)

Personally i smoke mine for around 6 hours but i like it smoky and let it set for atleast a month before i cut it and its great. I like the nice color change when i do mine. But also remeber that the harder cheese will take linger to get the penetration of the smoke and i also cut the blocks of cheese in half to hp with that but thats justu my opion. Smoke it,how you like it not how everyone else likes it, happy smoking!!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 1, 2015)

Darwin101 said:


> I lost a batch of cheese when the pellets started burning instead of smoldering....  all the blocks melted.  I had an interesting mess to clean up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on the clean up I have seen them use it as a shredded cheese on a casserole or tacos, don't throw it out!! 

Haven't lost a batch yet but had some get pretty soft 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## wade (Oct 1, 2015)

A 2-3 hour smoke with Oak or Hickory, allow to dry in the fridge overnight, then pack and mature for 2-3 weeks produces a nice rounded smoke flavour.


----------



## fpmich (Oct 11, 2015)

*Ivanstein, I don't think you over smoked it. * I think you ate it too soon after smoking. Cheese is not ribs.  LOL

It Tastes  great at first, but that "over-smoked flavor" that lingered in you mouth afterwards, was from not letting it mellow a few weeks.

*See "Licking the Cheese Ashtray".*

I had to try it for myself once, to become a true believer in having the patience of waiting.


----------



## ivanstein (Oct 24, 2015)

Well, we have been smoking lots of cheese over the past few days. It never gets past the drying out in the fridge stage. It's always gone before that! I need to find a good sale and buy enough that I can smoke and rest a few. Some day...


----------



## mowin (Oct 25, 2015)

My wife loves smoked cheese, probably love's it more then she love's me, lol. I smoked two small blocks (first time trying cheese). 
Wife had a knife in her hand as I took it off the smoker. Thought she was going to use the knife on me when I told her it needs to mellow for several weeks.:wife:.  After drying overnight,  I vac packed it and hid it under a towel in the bottom bin of the fridge. Out of sight, out of mind. One week to go...


----------

